# Good Job Uber! Proud of you!



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Here you go Uber Fine Job! Proud of you!

http://www.fox10phoenix.com/story/27542553/how-a-20-minute-uber-ride-in-minneapolis-cost-411


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

So she orders an suv, agrees to the surge pricing at 6.3 acknowledges she knew what she was doing but then complains about the cost?
I have no sympathy for her,


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

..."
Hughes said the app told her that her fare would be multiplied by 6.3, and she even had to type that in, but she still didn't expect to pay $411.

“I agreed to this and knew what I was doing. I just think you can't expect people to justifiably pay $400 for a 20 minute ride home. I mean, I could have gotten taken out on a chopper for that price,” Hughes said."


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> ..."
> Hughes said the app told her that her fare would be multiplied by 6.3, and she even had to type that in, but she still didn't expect to pay $411.
> 
> "I agreed to this and knew what I was doing. I just think you can't expect people to justifiably pay $400 for a 20 minute ride home. I mean, I could have gotten taken out on a chopper for that price," Hughes said."


If she did not wish to pay the price why did she accept. If you cant justify the cost walk away from it


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

Some people have no concept of how math works, and want to blame the system because simple arithmetic eludes them


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

This kind of reminds me when the first iPhone came out. Buyers remorse - it happens to everyone at least once in their lifetime. This D-bag employee at the company I use to work for bragged for hours and hours about how cool his new phone was, and how he had to wait in line for it, and it was the best thing since sliced bread. Everyone sat in line for hours, some for days to get their new shiny toy. If I remember correctly, either the iPhone 2 or 3, when released, was around $450 dollars. 1 or 2 months later Apple drops the price to $250 or $200. That D-bag employee didn't show his phone around the office. I even asked him if he was going to get his $200 back, and all he could do is walk away.

Paying $411 dollars for a ride is quite insane, but there are measures put in place to remind the rider "Hey, this is going to be _really_ expensive, are you sure?" Bloging or complaining to the media is really buyers remorse. The nice driver that I am (not too many out there) tell the riders "Hey, this is a x.x surge - are you sure?" Every single rider has said yes. I am not advocating that a driver goes out of his/her way to inform the rider. They are all consenting adults above the age of 18, and should know better. Some riders appreciate the little things.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> Some people have no concept of how math works, and want to blame the system because simple arithmetic eludes them


well to be fair American math education is borderline child abuse.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

"Surge pricing is what Uber does during what they call “busy times.” Because Uber drivers work for themselves, the idea is to raise the rates and get more drivers on the roads. The city does not classify Uber cars and SUVs as taxis, so unlike taxis, Uber can pretty charge whatever it wants, whenever it wants."

Oh that sounds fair.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

I love Surge Pricing!

It's the one Uber innovation that I support 110%. 

As a limo operator if a client can't plan a night then insists on transport immediately then they should pay a premium. Having booked a Chauffeured car that is then required to wait is often much cheaper than surge pricing.

Many UBER riders believe that an app will be the solution to all their purchasing requirements. I love it when that belief bites 'em in the arse.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I love Surge Pricing!
> 
> It's the one Uber innovation that I support 110%.
> 
> ...


That's fine. Just know that you're feeding your family on the inability of drunks to do math.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I love surges as much as the next dude but in all honesty I think the ceiling should be a lot lower than 10x. Anything above 5x seems excessive to me. This ceiling can also be made city specific. Lyft for example has a ceiling equivalent to 3x and works well enough for me.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> That's fine. Just know that you're feeding your family on the inability of drunks to do math.


Another lesson in life for folk not to get drunk without parental care at hand.


----------



## Neighbourly (Nov 23, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> That's fine. Just know that you're feeding your family on the inability of drunks to do math.


Why in the world is that of a concern to me? I'm also keeping them off the road.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Neighbourly said:


> Why in the world is that of a concern to me? I'm also keeping them off the road.


You're stealing vodka from their lips, you monster.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm gonna go to a store. Buy an expensive suit for $ 2000 put in on the store credit card. When I get the bill I won't believe it and cry to the media that the suit at Wal-Mart is only $99


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Taxi ride?
People forgot how to order a real taxi. They need to talk to their grandmas and write down instructions.
First you need to know where you are. Then you have to call and talk to a human. Then you answer the phone when your cabs arrives.
Then you tip the driver.
Or you don't tip and wait for the email like she did.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> Taxi ride?
> People forgot how to order a real taxi. They need to talk to their grandmas and write down instructions.
> First you need to know where you are. Then you have to call and talk to a human. Then you answer the phone when your cabs arrives.
> Then you tip the driver.
> Or you don't tip and wait for the email like she did.


Exactly. Everyone pick up the phone and ask your grandmother how she took a taxi. Chances are she'll mention dressing up if she knew she was going to take one during the day. It was like going to the theatre.


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice post, I'm not sure I like surges but today I got a ride during the 5:50 P.M. Surge! Whatever that means! There was no reason for a surge and there was no reason for it ever tonight but that is beside the point, So Mutt and his BF Got in the car and Mutt asks me, what should I do? He said he needed to go to Verizon Store at this location and pick up a gift and then go to this Verizon Store and do something else and we have till 7:00 at the last location to get all of this done! And he asked me if he should get out end the ride or just let the "Meter" run, and I suggested that he let it run, because tie was of the essence and he didn't need to wait for another driver to get there. So Off we went, Got to the closest location pretty quickly and then to the next location all while the surge is at 1.2X So We are talking as we go and Mutt tells me he would give me 10 stars for my expertise and ability to get around well. So I get the fellows back to their place and I end the ride and I see the Fare at $45.46 I repeat it to them, they were happy with it and away I went!


----------



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

I knew my surgery was gonna be expensive, the hospital informed me the bill would be around $100,000. I agreed to this and knew what I was doing. I just think you can't expect people to justifiably pay $100,000 to have a 6 hour heart transplant surgery.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Luberon said:


> I love surges as much as the next dude but in all honesty I think the ceiling should be a lot lower than 10x. Anything above 5x seems excessive to me. This ceiling can also be made city specific. Lyft for example has a ceiling equivalent to 3x and works well enough for me.


I agree. During the derby here the cabs are allowed to run a higher rate, but you don't have to take out a personal loan or sell one of your kids to cover your ride. It's reasonable. Uber sucks in every way possible. They couldn't have screwed this mess up any worse if that had been their goal.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Another lesson in life for folk not to get drunk without parental care at hand.


Wait I see it clearly now. The new warning label on beer. This beer may cause you to pay excessive Uber rates if you drink to much. Hurry up Obama protect the idiots from themselves.


----------

